# had hoeven / moeten / willen doen



## sanne78

Beste mensen,

Ik deed gister een grammatica oefening met een leerling, en de vraag was: in welke tijd is de volgende zin: "_Hij had het niet hoeven doen_".

Een goede vraag! Ik kom er niet uit... 

Gewoon de o.v.t. ? _Hij had._..??

Of is het een vorm van de  v.v.t. : _Hij had het gedaan_.??

Het is in ieder geval dezelfde vorm als: _Hij had het willen / kunnen/ moeten / mogen doen_.

Alvast bedankt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Het is de v.v.t.

De voltooide tijden van een werkwoord worden normaal gevormd met een hulpwerkwoord van tijd (_hebben_ of _zijn_) en het voltooid deelwoord van dat werkwoord.

_Dat hoefde niet
Dat had niet gehoeven_​
Maar als het werkwoord dat in de voltooide tijd komt te staan een hulpwerkwoord is dat door een infinitief wordt gevolgd, wordt het voltooid deelwoord door de infinitief vervangen.

_Dat hoefde je niet te doen
Dat had je niet gehoeven doen_ [met voltooid deelwoord _gehoeven_]
_Dat had je niet hoeven doen_ [met infinitief _hoeven_]​
Meer voorbeelden:
Hebben en zijn met een vervangende infinitief

Deze vervangende infinitief is een grammaticale eigenaardigheid die ook in het Duits voorkomt, maar voor zover ik weet in geen andere talen.


----------



## sanne78

Hans Molenslag said:


> Het is de v.v.t.
> 
> De voltooide tijden van een werkwoord worden normaal gevormd met een hulpwerkwoord van tijd (_hebben_ of _zijn_) en het voltooid deelwoord van dat werkwoord.
> 
> _Dat hoefde niet
> Dat had niet gehoeven_​
> Maar als het werkwoord dat in de voltooide tijd komt te staan een hulpwerkwoord is dat door een infinitief wordt gevolgd, wordt het voltooid deelwoord door de infinitief vervangen.
> 
> _Dat hoefde je niet te doen
> Dat had je niet gehoeven doen_ [met voltooid deelwoord _gehoeven_]
> _Dat had je niet hoeven doen_ [met infinitief _hoeven_]​
> Meer voorbeelden:
> Hebben en zijn met een vervangende infinitief
> 
> Deze vervangende infinitief is een grammaticale eigenaardigheid die ook in het Duits voorkomt, maar voor zover ik weet in geen andere talen.



Het is inderdaad een grammaticale eigenaardigheid.... Ik had er nog nooit van gehoord.

Bedankt voor je hulp!

(Weer wat geleerd.  )


----------



## eno2

?
Hij vond het blijkbaar zelf verkeerd
Ik waag me beter niet aan commentaren over grammaticale structuren, maar dat stimuleert me natuurlijk om even  vermetel te doen:

In "_Hij had het niet hoeven doen_".
lijkt 'had' me geen hulpwerkwoord en is er geen sprake van een samengestelde vervoeging zoals in '_Hij had het gedaan_.',

'Had' functioneert hier voorwaardelijk, in  "_Hij had het niet hoeven doen_".
Je kan het vervangen door: Hij zou het niet hebben moeten doen', in een bepaalde interpretatie. Of: 'Hij kon ook nagelaten hebben het te doen', in een andere interpretatie.

'Had' kan ook in de aanvoegende wijs gebruik worden:
_hebben_ is een van de weinige werkwoorden die een verleden tijd van de aanvoegende wijs behouden heeft: _Had hij nog de kracht gehad om ..._


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> In "_Hij had het niet hoeven doen_".
> lijkt 'had' me geen hulpwerkwoord en is er geen sprake van een samengestelde vervoeging zoals in '_Hij had het gedaan_.'


Jawel, het is een hulpwerkwoord. Als het geen hoofdwerkwoord of koppelwerkwoord is, dan blijft alleen nog het hulpwerkwoord over.



eno2 said:


> Je kan het vervangen door: Hij zou het niet hebben moeten doen' in een bepaalde interpretatie.


In Nederland kan _moeten _niet zomaar de plaats van _hoeven_ innemen, zoals in België wel 'ns gebeurt, en hier zal men dus zeggen:
Hij zou het niet hebben hoeven doen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Hij zou het niet hebben hoeven doen.


Oei.
Het ging natuurlijk over het vervangen van 'had' door 'zou hebben'.

OK jullie zeggen 'hoeven'. Ik moet hoeven zeker gaan gebruiken met 'niet'..., niet hoeven, dat hoeft niet , dat had niet gehoeven(Ja???).


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Oei.
> Het ging natuurlijk over het vervangen van 'had' door 'zou hebben'.
> 
> OK jullie zeggen 'hoeven'. Ik moet hoeven zeker gaan gebruiken met 'niet'..., niet hoeven, dat hoeft niet , dat had niet gehoeven(Ja???).



Nou, niets moet. Wel kan het gebeuren dat je in bepaalde gevallen niet helemaal begrepen wordt zoals je zou willen. Dit is misschien wel interessante informatie: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/386/hoeven_moeten_in_ontkennende_zin/.


----------



## eno2

Ik twijfelde aan gehoeven, maar ik zie dat gehoefd en gehoeven beide goed zijn.
Zat ik hier echt fout met
<Hij zou het niet hebben moeten doen>???? Moeten is hier een noodzakelijkheid en niet een keuzemogelijkheid. Hij zou zich _niet verplicht _gezien hebben het te doen....Met 'niet hoeven' is er altijd een vrijheidsgraad, of een keuzemogelijkheid, zou ik  zo zeggen.

Uit de link:



> Over het algemeen geeft _niet hoeven_ aan dat iets niet noodzakelijk of wenselijk is en geeft _niet moeten_ aan dat het noodzakelijk of wenselijk is dat iets niet gebeurt of het geval is. In België wordt _niet moeten_ ook in de eerste betekenis gebruikt. Het is onduidelijk of we dat gebruik wel of niet tot de standaardtaal in België moeten rekenen.


 Ik wil graag denken dat het standaardtaal is.




> *Niet moeten* is, wat de betekenis betreft, niet echt de negatie van *moeten*. Het is ongeveer synoniem met: behoren na te laten; moeten nalaten; niet de plicht hebben, wel het recht. (…)*Opmerking*: De negatie van *moeten* is, wat de betekenis betreft, *niet mogen*.



Voor mij is de negatie van moeten wel degelijk niet moeten. Me dunkt dat hier tegengestelde (niet mogen ) en simpele negatie (niet moeten) verward worden.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik wil graag denken dat het standaardtaal is.


Dat kan, maar dat wordt dan de standaardtaal in België, niet de standaardtaal in Nederland.


----------



## eno2

Of course, dat was bedoeld.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> lijkt 'had' me geen hulpwerkwoord en is er geen sprake van een samengestelde vervoeging zoals in '_Hij had het gedaan_.',


Is al beantwoord door bibibiben.



> 'Had' functioneert hier voorwaardelijk, in  "_Hij had het niet hoeven doen_".


Nee, _had_ functioneert hier helemaal niet voorwaardelijk.



> 'Had' kan ook in de aanvoegende wijs gebruik worden:
> _hebben_ is een van de weinige werkwoorden die een verleden tijd van de aanvoegende wijs behouden heeft: _Had hij nog de kracht gehad om ..._


Nee, _had_ kan niet als aanvoegende wijs worden gebruikt en _hebben_ heeft geen verleden tijd van de aanvoegende wijs behouden.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> _hebben_ is een van de weinige werkwoorden die een verleden tijd van de aanvoegende wijs behouden heeft:


De ANS vermeldt maar 1 werkwoord dat de conjunctief imperfectum heeft behouden (= verleden tijd van de aanvoegende wijs) en dat is "zijn". En die conjunctief imperfectum van "zijn" is "ware".


----------



## eno2

Allee vooruit, ik had weer mijn bron moeten linken en die gaf de vorm 'hadde' als conjunctief van de aanvoegende wijs. Die heb ik veranderd in 'had', want hadde heb ik nog nooit gebruikt.

Maar goed, ik heb het teruggevonden:



> *Verwijzingen*
> 
> Omhoog↑ _hebben_ is een van de weinige werkwoorden die een verleden tijd van de aanvoegende wijs behouden heeft: _*Hadde *hij nog de kracht gehad om hem te gebruiken, voorzeker zou hij de overste doodgeschoten hebben._ [1] Deze vorm is echter sterk verouderd. [2]


hebben/vervoeging - WikiWoordenboek

Nu we toch bezig zijn over de aanvoegende wijs:
Is de veelgebruikte figuur met 'had' in "Had dat dan toch gezegd...", "Had dat dan toch ook gedaan..." aanvoegende wijs van hebben?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Nu we toch bezig zijn over de aanvoegende wijs:
> Is de veelgebruikte figuur met 'had' in "Had dat dan toch gezegd...", "Had dat dan toch ook gedaan..." aanvoegende wijs van hebben?



Nee. Zie post #11 van Hans Molenslag. Zie ook: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/term/1/aanvoegende_wijs/, waarin bevestigd wordt dat alleen _zijn _nog een aanvoegende wijs in de verleden tijd kent. Zieltogend, zou ik erbij willen zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Ik lees Molenslag niet meer. Teveel molenslagen gekregen op de Eno2 koker. .


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik lees Molenslag niet meer. Teveel molenslagen gekregen op de Eno2 koker. .


Dan maar post #12. Of, misschien lees je mij ook niet meer.


----------



## eno2

Had dan mijn antwoord post #13 gelezen. 
Het ware te wensen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> conjunctief van de aanvoegende wijs


De "conjunctief van de aanvoegende wijs", dat moet iets nieuws zijn in de taalkunde. Leg uit.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Allee vooruit, ik had weer mijn bron moeten linken en die gaf de vorm 'hadde' als conjunctief van de aanvoegende wijs. Die heb ik veranderd in 'had', want hadde heb ik nog nooit gebruikt.


Je had niet alleen je bron erbij moeten vermelden. Je had ook (a) je bron kritisch moeten bekijken (_heuristiek_, _bronnenkritiek_) en (b) elders bevestiging van je bron moeten zoeken.

Als je je bron kritisch had bekeken, dan had je gezien dat die bewering over de aanvoegende wijs van _hebben_ door een zekere gebruiker ScalaDiSeta is toegevoegd, die tot ergens in 2010 ook in de grote Wikipedia actief was en daar het artikel over de aanvoegende wijs met allerlei sterk verouderde of nooit gebruikte werkwoordsvormen had uitgebreid, alsof Nederlands een soort Duits of Latijn is. Dat is het mooie van alle Wikipediaprojecten: als je op iets twijfelachtigs stuit, kun je door even naar de artikelgeschiedenis door te klikken zien wie het heeft toegevoegd. Die gebruiker ScalaDiSeta is vervolgens teruggefloten en dat artikel is weer opgeschoond. Alleen heeft niemand de tijd of de moeite genomen om die onjuiste informatie ook uit het Wikiwoordenboek te verwijderen.

Als je elders bevestiging van je bron had gezocht, door even te googlen, had je ook onmiddellijk gezien dat er nergens bevestiging te vinden is. Dat had voldoende moeten zijn als waarschuwingsvlag.

Bovendien heb je al herhaaldelijk laten blijken dat je niet thuis bent in grammatica en grammaticale terminologie. Binnen een vakgebied dat je niet beheerst moet je dan niet met allerlei stellige maar pijnlijk onjuiste beweringen komen, tenzij het je uitdrukkelijke bedoeling is om met je onkunde te koketteren.

Wat had je eventueel wel kunnen doen? Je had die bewering over de aanvoegende wijs van _hebben_ op het forum kunnen posten met de vraag: 'Kijk wat ik gevonden heb. Klopt dit?'


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik lees Molenslag niet meer. Teveel molenslagen gekregen op de Eno2 koker. .


Ach, jezelf een slachtofferrol aanmeten.


----------

